# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Recently Deceased, Virgil Franklin, Skeleton Beats, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Episode 59

Haunt Music in many styles creeps up behind you in this 3 way grudgematch. It’s “Psychobilly” vs. “Haunted Heavy Metal” vs. “The Ethermuse”. Badger gets up in the face of the Recently Deceased, Transylvania Transport Co. The Skeleton Beats, and the Creepazoids, as he made his way thru all the pin up girls at the Heavy Rebel Weekender.

3 of the (g) hosts sit down with musicians Virgil Franklin. Scary Larry, and our own Haunt-stramentalist, Jerry Vayne, and discuss various styles of haunt music and how they can be applied in a haunt, from ambient to pulse pounding. Since music play a vital role in the overall feeling of a scene or room, this is a don’t miss roundtable.

Beware of random Tater-isms!!

Badger brings us up to date with the latest Deadline News, Storm Rants on, in a Haunt Minute, and I think someone misplaced his record before Face Your Fears, and finally Jerry is doing double duty and spinning horror related tunes

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
It Walks – The Recently Deceased
Suture Island – Transylvania Transport Co
Succubus – The Skeleton Beats
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## screamparkcalifornia (Aug 18, 2014)

cool! love it!


----------

